
Is it better to run outside or on a treadmill? - gpresot
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-35399598
======
zimpenfish
Can I propose a corollary to Betteridge's Law wherein "A or B?" headlines can
be (almost invariably) answered with "It depends."

(You can do workouts on a treadmill that are difficult outdoors and vice
versa. Same with bike trainers. Same with those "infinite" swimming pools. You
should probably do a bit of both. It's a bloody daft question.)

~~~
brudgers
I believe a better corollary is: "Yes".

~~~
zimpenfish
"Is it better to run outside or on a treadmill?" "Yes" makes zero sense.

